# Yet Another Skeeter Pee Thread



## iowawine (May 31, 2010)

Okay, so I've got the skeeter pee in the primary bubbling away, followed directions, it started out very slow as expected then I threw on the brew belt and it took off once the temp got up to about 80. After the SG dropped to 1.05 I added the last bottle of juice, yeast nutrient and energizer. It's been in primary for 5 days now, the SG is about 1.03, is it time to rack to carboy?

Also, what SG should this finish at? Just getting excited as we've had some quite hot weather already in the midwest..


----------



## Thunter (May 31, 2010)

I left mine in the Primary untill Dry then Racked, Stablized and Added the Sparkloid. It has been 4 days and IS Crystal Clear.


----------



## iowawine (May 31, 2010)

Thanks to whoever moved my post into the correct place. I hadn't ever opened the Special Interest Wines section. Now I have much more reading to do to catch up..


----------



## Wade E (May 31, 2010)

I would at least wait a little longer as at that point it can be still a little violent and once in carboy can be too much and blow past your airlock into a wine volcano. That would be me and that forum was just created the other day after so many of these Pee wines and similar projects and a few people who asked for it.


----------



## iowawine (May 31, 2010)

I'll wait on the racking for a while because if I get pee on the floor my wife will blame me and I'll blame my son... She will win of course, but not because she always does, rather because my son is still in diapers.


----------



## jeepingchick (May 31, 2010)

^^^^^^lmao^^^^^^^


----------



## Julie (May 31, 2010)

iowawine said:


> Okay, so I've got the skeeter pee in the primary bubbling away, followed directions, it started out very slow as expected then I threw on the brew belt and it took off once the temp got up to about 80. After the SG dropped to 1.05 I added the last bottle of juice, yeast nutrient and energizer. It's been in primary for 5 days now, the SG is about 1.03, is it time to rack to carboy?
> 
> Also, what SG should this finish at? Just getting excited as we've had some quite hot weather already in the midwest..



I usually rack when it is 1.010, you really don't want to rack before this you should still be stirring to make sure it keeps fermenting.


----------



## Green Mountains (May 31, 2010)

Yes, ferment this down to 1.010 or so and then rack. Then let it finish out dry to below 1.00. I degassed at this point and then cleared before back sweetening with Vermont Maple syrup. Can anybody say "YUM"?

It's been drinkable since bottling but I've noticed it's still mellowing in the bottle after about a month or so.


----------



## Julie (May 31, 2010)

Vermont maple syrup, Holy Crap, Darren, diabetics should be able to drink this, if I am not mistaken, syrup does not effect your insulin. I have a couple of friends who are diabetic. I think I might have to try this.


----------



## St Allie (May 31, 2010)

not "another' Skeeter pee thread!

ok it's raining like monsoon season here today, however..

I have about two buckets of lemons.. very last of season, old, yellow, barely clinging to the trees, in the garden.

sighs...

when there is a break in the rain later.. I'll go pick them.

I'm not all that fussed on lemon wine.. however the recipe is a bit different and all my primaries ( and secondaries) are empty..

I'm blaming this site in particular, for the sudden need to make skeeter pee..

right.. back to work you lot!

Allie


----------



## Julie (May 31, 2010)

St Allie said:


> not "another' Skeeter pee thread!
> 
> ok it's raining like monsoon season here today, however..
> 
> ...



What!!!! Do you think there could be too many!!!! Empty primaries and secondaries, you have spent way too much time on that bike, you need to start fermenting something.


----------



## pwrose (May 31, 2010)

Julie said:


> Vermont maple syrup, Holy Crap, Darren, diabetics should be able to drink this, if I am not mistaken, syrup does not effect your insulin. I have a couple of friends who are diabetic. I think I might have to try this.



I hope you were not serious about syrup not effecting a diabetics blood sugars. In case you were, 
Anything that a diabetic eats that has carbohydrates in it will effect thier blood sugar, therfore requiring insulin in order to bring it back down to normal levels. In a type 2 diabetic it is a little different but if your friends take shots or use a pump then they will require insulin if they were to have the syrup.
My 6 year old daughter is a diabetic and has been since the age of 2. What I can't explain is how alcohol effects the blood sugar, since she is only 6 (almost 7) she hasn't tried out any of mine wines yet, well at least not after they have been fermented. Before pitching the yeast is a different story, she is a horrible strawberry thief.

OP,,
sorry for the long hijack, I hope your pee comes out better than mine. I think mine soured or something but its still going so I will see when all is said and done.


----------



## St Allie (May 31, 2010)

FYI

maple sugar is 60% sweetness of sugar.

yes.. it does affect insulin levels.. however it can be used sparingly by those that suffer from diabetes.

perhaps stevia could be used instead?



Stevia
Stevia can be found in leaf, liquid, and powder form. Stevia is 200 to 300 times sweeter than sugar. Stevia is low in calories and may help lower blood sugar levels, thereby making it safe for diabetics. The liquid and powdered form of stevia are easily dissolvable, so both are good for sweetening hot or cold beverages. The Stevia leaf has been found to contain iron, phosphorus, calcium, potassium, magnesium, and zinc.



Read more at Suite101: Nutrients in Natural Sweeteners: Agave, Maple Syrup, Honey and Stevia Contain Vitamins and Minerals http://food-facts.suite101.com/article.cfm/nutrients_in_natural_sweeteners#ixzz0pYQWZWWS

sources

WHFoods.com

Allie


----------



## Minnesotamaker (May 31, 2010)

iowawine said:


> I'll wait on the racking for a while because if I get pee on the floor my wife will blame me and I'll blame my son... She will win of course, but not because she always does, rather because my son is still in diapers.



I hope your son doesn't figure this out: he might just squirt a shot around the diaper just to sit back and watch his dad fumble about trying to not get chewed out for Pee on the floor.


----------



## Julie (May 31, 2010)

pwrose said:


> I hope you were not serious about syrup not effecting a diabetics blood sugars.



pw thanks for the response, we had a health forum at work and they said that diabetics could use maple syrup in replacement of sugar. I am not a diabetic and I really do not know that much about it.



St Allie said:


> FYI
> 
> maple sugar is 60% sweetness of sugar.
> 
> ...



I use stevia all the time and I am growing the stevia plant but it is not big enough yet to use it as a sweetener


----------



## Minnesotamaker (May 31, 2010)

pwrose said:


> OP,,
> sorry for the long hijack, I hope your pee comes out better than mine. I think mine soured or something but its still going so I will see when all is said and done.



Number 1: I'm not sure a statement like "I hope your pee comes out better than mine" belongs on a wine forum; sounds more like it should be on a medical forum.






Number 2: "I think mine soured or something", it was lemon.... right? It should be sour. Have you added the sugar to sweeten the finished product yet? Before sugar, it tastes something like a packet of Kool-aid in water. The sugar will tame some of that tart sourness.

If you think you still have an odd taste/smell, the one I've encountered is SO2 problems. This occurs when your yeast is stressed with either too high of ferment temperature or not enough nutrient. The resultant effect on Skeeter Pee is best described as the smell of a cheap home hair perm solution.


----------



## St Allie (May 31, 2010)

Julie said:


> pw thanks for the response, we had a health forum at work and they said that diabetics could use maple syrup in replacement of sugar. I am not a diabetic and I really do not know that much about it.
> 
> 
> 
> I use stevia all the time and I am growing the stevia plant but it is not big enough yet to use it as a sweetener



I was actually thinking as a back sweetener for wine Julie..

...and if PW's daughter is diabetic..wine is lower in carbs ( and calories) than beer. If the wine is fermented to completely dry.. then backsweetened with stevia.. 

( not using PW's daughter as a guinea pig of course.. pardon me PW!)

Theoretically...perhaps it could be tried on a diabetic person .. in a very small controlled dose with home blood tests? Just to see the effect?



DISCLAIMER.. Don't try this at home!

Allie


----------



## Julie (May 31, 2010)

St Allie said:


> I was actually thinking as a back sweetener for wine Julie..
> 
> ...and if PW's daughter is diabetic..wine is lower in carbs ( and calories) than beer. If the wine is fermented to completely dry.. then backsweetened with stevia..
> 
> ...



That it what I am thinking but I can only buy Stevia in single serving packets and it is quite expensive. So I bought the seeds and started the plant, it is grown nicely but a long way before I can use it as a sweetener.


----------



## pwrose (May 31, 2010)

Minnesotamaker
check out my pee thread.
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7454

I will see a doctor about that problem as well.


----------



## iowawine (May 31, 2010)

Minnesotamaker said:


> I hope your son doesn't figure this out: he might just squirt a shot around the diaper just to sit back and watch his dad fumble about trying to not get chewed out for Pee on the floor.



I wouldn't put it past him, he's a tricky little 1 year old.


----------



## TFC (Jun 1, 2010)

I will be starting my first batch of skeeter pee tonight. I am making a six gallon batch 3 gallions I will finish with sugar the other 3 gallons I will either leave non-sweetened or sweeten with splenda.


----------



## NSwiner (Jun 1, 2010)

St Allie said:


> FYI
> 
> Read more at Suite101: Nutrients in Natural Sweeteners: Agave, Maple Syrup, Honey and Stevia Contain Vitamins and Minerals http://food-facts.suite101.com/article.cfm/nutrients_in_natural_sweeteners#ixzz0pYQWZWWS
> 
> ...



Thanks Allie That answered alot of questions I had about Stevia and wasn't surprised to read what they said about Splenda . 

I work in a coffee shop and hate when people ask me to put in 5-6 splenda in thier coffee . 1 or even half one doesn't bother me as much but these people get 3-4 coffee / day so what is that doing to them ??? .


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jun 1, 2010)

My mother is diabetic, but she still likes to sample my wines. So she just sits back like an old wine-tasting pro and does the sniff-sip-&-spit routine. She gets to enjoy the wines without the calories.


----------



## TFC (Jun 2, 2010)

I am a diabetic almost all my wines are dry so are not a problem and I normally only drink a glass or two with meals except for my port that I like to sip at night. The skeeter pee I see as a drink I may have on hot summer days. I have ordered some stevia liquid, so I have decided half of the 6 gallon batch of skeeter pee I will finish with sugar for my wife and freinds, the other half I will leave dry so it can be drank dry, with sugar or stevia.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 2, 2010)

I would not put Splenda in your wine with the exception of adding it to your glass as you drink it, Ive heard it changes after some bottle time unlike other natural sweeteners.


----------



## TFC (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I have decided not to add splenda. I have decided to leave 1/2 the batch un-sweetened and sweeten it as I drink it. The first half I will sweeten with regular sugar.


----------



## Leanne (Jun 10, 2010)

I am an insulin dependent diabetic and I have no problem with wine making. I simply back sweeten less for my own stock. Your taste buds become accustomed to less sweetening although it is really carbs that have to be counted rather than sugar. 
We more experienced diabetics also learn when to bolus extra insulin to cover any extra carbs we may take in and to snack lightly if we are drinking. Alcohol may cause hypos so it is wise to have a few carbs handy.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 10, 2010)

I just spilled a beer in my lap, it was yesterdays so it is warmed up and i swear, it felt like pee. I am only basing that on what I heard it feels like.


----------



## Leanne (Jun 13, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> I just spilled a beer in my lap, it was yesterdays so it is warmed up and i swear, it felt like pee. I am only basing that on what I heard it feels like.



Thanks for this enlightening and helpful contribution to the discussion honey. LOL.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jun 13, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> I just spilled a beer in my lap, it was yesterdays so it is warmed up and i swear, it felt like pee. I am only basing that on what I heard it feels like.



Technically, if it was yesterday's beer, and it was warm, and it felt like you wet yourself, and it passed through your kidneys..... it was pee. No need to be ashamed, it happens to some men as they get older.


----------

